# Tower of Light Fantasy News!



## Michael01 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi, everyone:

Finally the Winter 2010 issue of Tower of Light Fantasy has arrived. ToL now has space in Gary Compton's new Bookazon project. He's still putting some finishing touches to the site, but all the stories are available to read now.

The transition hasn't been very smooth, because of the financial difficulties and problems with ... um, let's say "institutional beauracracy," I guess ... on my end. But we've finally worked everything out and should avoid such delays with future issues.

We have six great stories by Edward W. Robertson, Kendare Blake, Amy Laurens, Therese Arkenberg, Jeffrey Scott Sims, and John M. Whalen. Please stop by, enjoy, and remember to vote on your favorite!

The new url is: TOL Fantasy. Fabulous fantasy stories.

Oh ... haha. The link automatically changed, which is very cool, but hopefully you can remember it too: tolfantasy(dot)bookazon(dot)co(dot)uk.


----------



## Gary Compton (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes its great to actually get it going, the main site is www.bookazon.co.uk and as well as discussion of Michaels Zine you can get Ian Whates's new book for £4.99 + postage by PM'ing me here, or at Bookazon

Ongoing prices for Chrons members will be 20% off RRP but friends like Ian or any other Author here I'll take 35% off the RRP of their books to help their sales and save a few pennies for Chrons members.

If your a published author, get in touch and I'll set it up.

The whole idea behind Bookazon is fluid so any suggestion will be gratefully received but I intend to build a self-publishing portal to help promote sef-published authors works. As well as selling/promoting published works as well.

You can also place votes on your favourite TOL Fantasy story by going to TOL Fantasy. Fabulous fantasy stories. 

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Gary Compton (Mar 2, 2010)

One thing I forgot to mention is if your a self published author and need some help promoting your book get in touch by PM (Here or Bookazon)

We'll be happy to review your book, and if it stands up to scrutiny we'll back you

Remember self publishers have to be as professional, if not more than published authors.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 2, 2010)

This is all very good news.  May it prove a successful enterprise for both of you.


----------



## Michael01 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you, Teresa.  I'm pretty excited about it.  Since I haven't added an announcement to the guidelines yet: if anyone wants to submit stories or artwork, the current reading period has been extended by one month (until the end of April).


----------



## Michael01 (May 19, 2010)

Oh, just in case, you can find the submission guidelines here:

http://tolfantasy.bookazon.co.uk/submissions.htm


----------

